# Problem Replacing bulb in 2007 Murano



## Glocksig (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi guys, I've run into some trouble trying to replace the factory HID bulb in my 2007 Murano with a different brand.

First, I finally got access to the dust cover and managed to get it off (which was a pain in the a**) I'm now looking at the back of I don't know what, is that the ballast I'm looking at or the motor that controls the headlight height? I can't figure out what to do from here and it doesn't look like something I should go tugging at. There's a whole lot of no room to work in there so any help on this would be appreciated. I've done some searching but only come up with posts addressing getting access to the headlight assembly.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This is what ALLDATA lists for replacement:

Turn lighting switch OFF.
Disconnect the battery cable from the negative terminal or remove power fuse.
Remove fender protector (front).
Turn plastic cap counterclockwise and unlock it.
Turn bulb socket counterclockwise and unlock it.
Unlock retaining spring and remove bulb from headlamp.
Installation is the reverse order of removal.

NOTE: After installation, perform aiming adjustment. Refer to LT-32, "Aiming Adjustment". See: Headlamp\Adjustments\Headlamp - Xenon Type

Headlamp high/low beam (Xenon): 12 V - 35 W (D2S) 

---------------------------------

There was also a TSB on Xenon headlamps on 05-10 Muranos stating that a non-functioning headlight is often the bulb OR the HID control unit. For your year, if needed, the control unit (with starter) is Nissan P/N: 28474-8991B. For more info, refer Nissan TSB #NTB10-061A.


----------



## cherylchristine33 (Mar 1, 2012)

My kind advice is to try it with high quality HID bulbs. Make a try with sparkhid. They have high quality HID bulbs with reasonable rate. Make a try.


----------

